# Singapore PCC process



## aadikamagic (Nov 17, 2017)

Hello,

I have received an invitation to apply for VISA. There is only 1 document pending from my side that is a police clearance certificate from Singapore as I lived there for more than one year in last 10 years.

To apply for Singapore PCC I am told that I need a letter from Australian Govt asking for the PCC. I have sent them a mail a month ago but still haven't received the letter. Can someone:

1. Help me to understand how much time does it take to get the letter from AUS immigration authorities.
2. Let me know a proper channel (apart from mail) to remind them to send the letter.
3. Help me with the end to end process of getting Singapore PCC after I have received the letter.

Thanks and lot in advance.


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

aadikamagic said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have received an invitation to apply for VISA. There is only 1 document pending from my side that is a police clearance certificate from Singapore as I lived there for more than one year in last 10 years.
> 
> ...


First, you don't need any letter. You need a proof that the PCC is required for PR application in AUS.

I assumed you were not a PR in Singapore. In this case, you need to appeal here

https://www.police.gov.sg/e-services/apply/certificate-of-clearance/appeal-by-non-singapore-citizens

That link gives you an online form, you need to fill in the form and provide a reason why you want the PCC.

The proof might be the application form that you lodged in SkillSelect (after you lodged the application, you have the option to download the filled application)

After your appeal is accepted, they will send you an email to instruct you how to apply for a PCC. When you applied for a PCC, you have the option to request them to post the PCC to AUS for you.

After your PCC application is approved, you then print the receipt and buy a *A4* International Express envelop to bring to AUS police to have your finger print taken. The police will not give you the finger print directly but help you to post the fingerprint together with the receipt to Singapore using the envelop you provided.

In my case, I didn't even need any proof because I requested for Singapore PCC before I received my invitation. What I did is that instead of uploading the PR application form, I simply wrote a short letter saying that I am expecting an invitation to apply for PR in AUS so I want the PCC ready as soon as possible. They approved my appeal without asking any question.


----------



## DJV123 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi,

Good evening !

Attach the following documents in spf.gov.sg in Eservice link (Apply - Certificate of Clearance). Direct link is police.gov.sg/e-services/apply/certificate-of-clearance/appeal-by-non-singapore-citizens

1) DIBP Visa invite copy
2) Passport copy
3) IC Copy
4) Photo

Wait for approval. Once approved you can proceed to pay admin fees thro NETS. After paying book appointment for fingerprint. Need not wait for any additional letter from DIBP.

Thanks !


----------



## aadikamagic (Nov 17, 2017)

DJV123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good evening !
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. I think i wasted 2 months of my time waiting for a letter. Just one question - when you say book appointment for fingerprint, do i hva eto goto singapore or I can do it form india only.


----------



## aadikamagic (Nov 17, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> First, you don't need any letter. You need a proof that the PCC is required for PR application in AUS.
> 
> I assumed you were not a PR in Singapore. In this case, you need to appeal here
> 
> ...



Thank you so much. I was on employment pass so I am not a PR nor a citizen. I think i wasted 2 months of my time waiting for a letter. I will start the process right away. However, can fingerprinting be done from India or ill have to goto singapore to do it.


----------



## DJV123 (Jan 2, 2018)

aadikamagic said:


> Thank you so much. I think i wasted 2 months of my time waiting for a letter. Just one question - when you say book appointment for fingerprint, do i hva eto goto singapore or I can do it form india only.


Are you still employed in Singapore? If so better to take fingerprint from Singapore. Once fees paid, you can book an appointment in a weeks time. There is also an option if you are away from Singapore


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

aadikamagic said:


> Thank you so much. I was on employment pass so I am not a PR nor a citizen. I think i wasted 2 months of my time waiting for a letter. I will start the process right away. However, can fingerprinting be done from India or ill have to goto singapore to do it.


You can do it anywhere and it depends on how it is done in that country. 

I did it in Australia by simply walking in to a police station. In Australia, the police will ask you for an A4 envelop with the Singapore police address written on it (the address is provided when your PCC application is approved)

They will put the receipt (also given when your PCC application is approved) together with the fingerprint and post it to Singapore. When Singapore police receives the fingerprint, the will process and post the PCC to the address you specified in the application.


----------



## aadikamagic (Nov 17, 2017)

tonhudung said:


> You can do it anywhere and it depends on how it is done in that country.
> 
> I did it in Australia by simply walking in to a police station. In Australia, the police will ask you for an A4 envelop with the Singapore police address written on it (the address is provided when your PCC application is approved)
> 
> They will put the receipt (also given when your PCC application is approved) together with the fingerprint and post it to Singapore. When Singapore police receives the fingerprint, the will process and post the PCC to the address you specified in the application.


I am told that I need a PCC from singapore to get the visa granted. As i am in India right now, I think i need to appeal first and they have official fingerprint takers in each country. I need to use their services to upload my fingerprints


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

aadikamagic said:


> I am told that I need a PCC from singapore to get the visa granted. As i am in India right now, I think i need to appeal first and they have official fingerprint takers in each country. I need to use their services to upload my fingerprints


No, the process is described as above. After your PCC application is approved by Singapore police, you need to send them the fingerprint.

If you are in Singapore, you can simply book an appointment and have it taken at Singapore police station. If you are overseas, then you can take the fingerprint at your convenience place.

How it is done depends on the country that you are in. For example, I had my fingerprint taken in Australia as mentioned earlier. You don't need to upload any fingerprints (actually there is no system to upload fingerprints). The fingerprint will be sent by the police overseas to Singapore.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

I am staying in India, I worked in Singapore 4 years, after that I came back to India, I need COC in Singapore, already I appealed for the Singapore COC, Once I will get Approval, where should I go and take the finger prints to send the Hard copy to Singapore PCC.

NOTE: Where should I go and take the finger prints, could u please guide me about, Now I am in HYDERABAD(INDIA).

Thanks,
Venkat


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

One more thing, today I went to my nearest police station, they asked me proofs, What all are proofs need to submit for Singapore COC.


----------



## deepz89621 (Jul 24, 2018)

Hi members.

Need information on Singapore PCC. My husband has got the ITA on 11th Aug 2018 and i need to migrate with him. I resided for 9 months in Singapore (returned back in 2012) and now currently i am in India. I have below queries for obtaining COC.

1. What qualifies for a proof which states that a COC is required by the foreign government authority or institution? Is it ITA email from Skill Select? OR Visa application lodged? Or some letter?

2. During appeal would i have to attach my husband's passport scan showing my name as spouse?

3. What should be written in appeal?

4. If application is accepted after the said process on website then the Finger Prints can be taken at any authorized agency like some agents who gets it done?

5. The fingerprints so taken will need any attestation here in India by any government authority before i send them to SG?

Please help clarify the process.


----------



## tonhudung (Nov 6, 2017)

Why do you need COC if you were only there for 9 months? only submit a COC if you stay in a country for at least 12 months

Anyway if you still want a COC, you can submit your husband's invite. In my case previously, I even submitted my EOI to Singapore Police Force before getting an ITA but they still accepted it.

I suggest you double check to see if you have to go through the process because likely you don't have to given that you only spent 9 months in the country 



deepz89621 said:


> Hi members.
> 
> Need information on Singapore PCC. My husband has got the ITA on 11th Aug 2018 and i need to migrate with him. I resided for 9 months in Singapore (returned back in 2012) and now currently i am in India. I have below queries for obtaining COC.
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

deepz89621 said:


> Hi members.
> 
> Need information on Singapore PCC. My husband has got the ITA on 11th Aug 2018 and i need to migrate with him. I resided for 9 months in Singapore (returned back in 2012) and now currently i am in India. I have below queries for obtaining COC.
> 
> ...


1 - I personally submitted my EOI plus a letter stating that the PCC is required under the migration act. 

I'm assuming the ITA will have your name on it too? 

2 - I'm not familiar with passports that have their spouses name in them (mine doesn't) - so I would simply submit the docos requires as per the SPF website. 

3 - For the Documentary proof stating that a COC is required by the various foreign government authorities or institutions for specific overseas purposes (e.g. migration / adoption / employment / further education) I submitted my EOI points summary PDF (generated via Skill Select) with the following attached in a cover letter addressed to the Singapore Police Force Criminal Investigation Department signed by me:

"1. Please find below my Skill Select Expression of Interest Identification (XXX) issued by the Australian Government Department of Home Affairs for the purposes of General Skilled Migration in the Skilled Nominated Visa (subclass 190) stream to the Australian Capital Territory.

2. Section 501 of the Migration Act 1958 in Australia sets out the character requirements for migration to Australia.

3. As part of my permanent migration application with Australia I am required to provide police certificates for each country I have lived in for 12 months or more, over the last 10 years (calculated immediately before the time the visa application is lodged), since turning 16 years of age."

4 - Call up the Singapore High Commission or equivalent for your jurisdiction to check who can take the fingerprint impression. In Australia police stations can - and you bring an envelope and they send it off to SPF. I personally went to the SG High Commission and got it done (you need to bring a passport sized picture too and proof of ID) and then mailed it off myself. 

5 - see 4, it might depend on where you are.


----------



## deepz89621 (Jul 24, 2018)

tonhudung said:


> Why do you need COC if you were only there for 9 months? only submit a COC if you stay in a country for at least 12 months
> 
> Anyway if you still want a COC, you can submit your husband's invite. In my case previously, I even submitted my EOI to Singapore Police Force before getting an ITA but they still accepted it.
> 
> I suggest you double check to see if you have to go through the process because likely you don't have to given that you only spent 9 months in the country


Thank you for your respond tonhudung. I stayed only for 9 months and as per you and Home Affairs website PCC is required only if the stay is beyond 12 months. I dont know why my agent says 6 months or above. I really don't want to get done something that is not needed in first place. Also, getting Singapore PCC from here in India will be one of a task.:juggle:

What should i do? Shall i wait for CO contact indeed. If he asks for it then i will arrange a PCC (Assuming it will take around 2 weeks or so to obtain one)?


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

deepz89621 said:


> Thank you for your respond tonhudung. I stayed only for 9 months and as per you and Home Affairs website PCC is required only if the stay is beyond 12 months. I dont know why my agent says 6 months or above. I really don't want to get done something that is not needed in first place. Also, getting Singapore PCC from here in India will be one of a task.:juggle:
> 
> What should i do? Shall i wait for CO contact indeed. If he asks for it then i will arrange a PCC (Assuming it will take around 2 weeks or so to obtain one)?


There are people on the forum who have been asked for PCCs with a cumulative stay of less than 12 months - personally I would get it done it your MARA agent has advised you to get it.


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

DJV123 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Good evening !
> 
> ...


Hello DJV,

Many thanks for the instruction. I clicked on the link and it is asking for a Singpass. I tried creating one but I don't remember the number of my S pass anymore. Can anyone provide assistance for me to proceed?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Leow (Jun 1, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> 1 - I personally submitted my EOI plus a letter stating that the PCC is required under the migration act.
> 
> I'm assuming the ITA will have your name on it too?
> 
> ...


Hello Pretty Isotonic,

Thank you so much for the detailed instruction. May I know what is the address/email you send this letter to? I am in the midst of applying one but I can't seem to complete the appeal online without having a S pass. I have no way to retrieve the details of my S pass which expires around 8 years ago.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Leow said:


> Hello Pretty Isotonic,
> 
> Thank you so much for the detailed instruction. May I know what is the address/email you send this letter to? I am in the midst of applying one but I can't seem to complete the appeal online without having a S pass. I have no way to retrieve the details of my S pass which expires around 8 years ago.


Sorry mate not very familiar with the appeals process, but I emailed:

[email protected]

They are quite prompt with their replies, try asking them and see.


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello All,

I request your help to suggest for Singapore PCC. I have to appeal now to get Singapore COC. So should I put Singapore local address to get the letter OR I should put my current residential address (India) ?


----------



## aspiring2baussie (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi All,

I have appealed for Singapore PCC. In your experience, in how many days did they approve the appeal? (The website mentions 15, but given the fact its Singapore, I know it will be faster )

Many TIA


----------



## Osi81 (Jan 10, 2017)

I had my wife appeal approved in 3 days

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## aspiring2baussie (Nov 22, 2017)

Osi81 said:


> I had my wife appeal approved in 3 days
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks Osi81, encouraging to hear that. Need it faster, as I will be traveling soon, so need to get it done.


----------



## kallaks (Dec 7, 2018)

Hi All,

Can someone guide me as to how to get the information in Appeal form corrected by SG authorities

I by mistake selected wrong race and nationality. Being dropdowns, i guess it got selected by mistake


----------



## mariner2017 (Apr 3, 2017)

kallaks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can someone guide me as to how to get the information in Appeal form corrected by SG authorities
> 
> I by mistake selected wrong race and nationality. Being dropdowns, i guess it got selected by mistake


Hi Kallaks, 
There is an email address in the application web page. I guess that you should email them with the correct details. Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eramitsingh1985 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello Friends,

I have put in my Appeal on last Saturday and its still showing as in-progress when I look for status check in e-Services link.
I am working in Singapore for last 9 months and currently on EP.
Please suggest how many days it will take to approve the appeal and get the PCC.
Is there a way I can enquire the delay in approval ?

Thanks,
Amit



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

ANZSCO- 261312
EOI - 75 
DOE - 29-01-2019
Status - Invited - 10-03-2019


----------



## exfiltrate (Feb 11, 2019)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have put in my Appeal on last Saturday and its still showing as in-progress when I look for status check in e-Services link.
> I am working in Singapore for last 9 months and currently on EP.
> ...


I am not sure if they are able to entertain your enquiry in person.
Perhaps try calling and emailing? I'm not sure if visiting to enquire could help your cause. In the event that you chose to do so, the office is located at Block D, #02-07, Police Cantonment Complex, 391 New Bridge Road.

Once you can schedule an appointment, the PCC is rather straight forward. 
You show up with your receipt, you wait your turn, get your fingerprints recorded, back to the waiting area, proceed to the counter to collect your certificate after verifying that your particulars are correct, and done. A same day service that takes approx 20 minutes from my experience.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

eramitsingh1985 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have put in my Appeal on last Saturday and its still showing as in-progress when I look for status check in e-Services link.
> I am working in Singapore for last 9 months and currently on EP.
> ...


It takes about five working days mate so don't worry. 

You can check the status here:
https://eservices.police.gov.sg/content/policehubhome/homepage/enquiry.html#statuscocapp


----------



## ravi.mishra (Mar 20, 2019)

I have just now submitted the EOI under 190.

When will I need to submit PCC ??

Also, I need to apply to Singapore PCC from India (Hyderabad). 
Please help me with below queries.
(1) Do we need PCC only for the primary applicant or for all the family members who were there with the primary applicant in Singapore for 12+ months?
(2) How can we send fingerprints from Hyderabad to Singapore?
(3) Will Singapore police send the report to Hyderabad or will they give soft copy?

Kindly suggest


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

ravi.mishra said:


> I have just now submitted the EOI under 190.
> 
> When will I need to submit PCC ??
> 
> ...


1 - All applicants over 16 years of age who have lived in Singapore for 12 months or more.

2 - Via the Singapore High Commission in your country (that is what I did) - or your local police station might have a procedure to send them too (I have some friends who did it via their local police station in Australia). 

I would check with the Singapore Police Force directly. 

3 - I had a hard copy mailed to my nominated address in Australia.

Edit:

When? You can wait for a DHA CO to request it formally, or you can kick start the process yourself - see my post here if you want to give that a go:
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...002-singapore-pcc-process-2.html#post14617310


----------



## Seenu1986 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi all, 

Currently I am in Australia and seeking to get the Singapore PCC. 

Kindly help me with below queries: 

1) I have appealed with all the required documents yesterday. By when I can expect the approval on this appeal? 

2) After appeal, I need to send my finger prints to Singapore along with receipt and appeal approval notice. Since I am planning to ask my auncle in Singapore to collect the PCC on my behalf (in order to fasten the process), what is the process to provide the authority letter to my auncle in below 2 scenarios;

A) Scenario 1) if Australia police will directly courier the finger prints to Singapore, do I need to attach one authority letter as well which will say that my auncle will collect on my behalf to be sent to Singapore authorities? If yes, then do I need to send one similar document to my auncle as well? If yes, is email to my auncle will be suffice or it needs to be physical hard copy? 

B) Scenario B) if Australia police allow ME to courier the fingerprints, then can I send all these documents to my auncle along with authority letters so that he can go to Singapore office physically and submit the fingerprints on my behalf and then collect it. 

Kindly suggest as I m not sure on the next steps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hi All,

I worked in Singapore for 2 years in the last 10 years and hence need Singapore PCC.

I appealed for the same and the appeal is approved.
Now I need to submit the finger prints to them.

Anyone did this from India, especially Hyderabad? If so, can you please share how you got the finger prints recorded?

Is it by local police, and what is the procedure for the same.

Thank you.


----------

